# Oil on / in exhaust manifold (pics) - Heavy smoke



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

To clarify, heavy smoke coming from the tailpipe. Bad enough that I cant even see through it and mostly during higher RPMs when reving.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

TheMax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wife is about to kill me if I don't get this thing on the road again. Please help! Long story short.
> 
> ...


That's where mine is smoking from, but it smells like coolant.


----------

